# East Coast resorts- dog friendly



## kzinck (Jun 5, 2007)

Are there any II resorts that welcome dogs in Eastern Canada?


----------



## PeelBoy (Jun 5, 2007)

The Answer is no.  If there is, my family and my dogs will have a vacation every year.  We went to Silverleaf near Chicago, 10 hours drive for me. That's RCI though.

Lake Placid also is dog friendly, but there is never availability.


----------



## lawren2 (Jun 5, 2007)

There is a resort that trades through II in Lake Placid, NY that allows dogs. Not Canada but pretty far north in NY.


----------

